# Problem mit USB-Wlan Stick von TP-Link



## Shubidu (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin mit meinen Ideen leider am Ende. Ich werde euch mal versuchen möglichst stichhaltig mein Problem zu schildern.

Es geht um den hier : TP-Link TL-WN821NC, 300Mbps (MIMO), USB 2.0  ( in der 3.Version ) 

Ich habe mir vor geraumer Zeit davon 3 Stück bestellt. An 2 PCs habe ich die Installation beim 1. Mal selbst vorgenommen und da habe ich auch keine Probleme und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Das Problem existiert am 3. PC. Hier wurde die Installation von einem anderen via mitgelieferter Treiber-CD gemacht. Die optionale Utility wurde nicht mitinstalliert sondern nur der Treiber der CD. Das habe ich aber auch bei den beiden anderen PCs gemacht. Wobei ich mir dort direkt den aktuellsten Treiber von der Homepage gezogen habe und nicht von CD. 

Nun zum Problem: 

An dem "Problem-PC" wird zwar eine Verbindung zum WLAN hergestellt, aber ohne Internetzugriff. 

Verbindung
IPv4-Konnektivität: Kein Internetzugriff
IPv6-Konnektivität: Kein Internetzugriff
...

Da liegt also der Fehler. 

So, meine erste Überlegung bei solch einem Fehler ist immer den Router neu zu starten. Hab ich gemacht, alles hat geklappt. Super, aber sobald man den Rechner neu startet/herunterfährt und wieder startet -->> selbes Problem. Zur gleichen Zeit machen aber 2 Handys , ein Notebook von Samsung und ein MacBook absolut keine Probleme. Also kann es ja nicht am Router liegen. 

Dann werde ich jetzt mal auflisten was ich gemacht habe: 

- Problembehandlung ( wie oft?  )

- alten Treiber deinstalliert und aktuellen von der Homepage. 
     -->> Nach Installation klappt es, nach einem Neustart/Herunterfahren aber nicht mehr. Manchmal hat es noch 3-4x geklappt aber spätestens  dann nicht mehr. 

- Nach Deinstallation des Treibers immer in der Registry den zugehörigen Service mitgelöscht. 
    -->> selbes Problem

- Treiberreste des alten Treibers zu finden und zu löschen
    -->> WiseRegistryCleaner, WiseDiskCleaner, CCleaner, manuell

- GeräteManager alle jemals angeschlossenen Geräte anzeigen lassen und so mal die "USB-Ports sauber gemacht"

- Antivirenprogramm gelöscht.

Fazit: Alles ohne Erfolg.

Was vielleicht noch zu erwähnen ist. Ich habe es einmal mit dem alten Treiber nochmal versucht. Nach eben dieser Installation kommt sofort das bekannte gelbe Dreieck im WLAN-Symbol. Im Unterschied dazu kommt es bei der Installation des *aktuellen *Treibers erst nach einem Neustart zu dem Fehler. Direkt nach der Installation kann ich stundenlang surfen oder LeagueOfLegends spielen ohne Probleme. 

Ich glaube ja dass es noch irgendwo Treiberreste des alten Treibers gibt, was dann nach einem Neustart ständig zu Konflikten führt.

Also ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar wenn einer von euch Spezialisten da einen Rat hat. Ich möchte Windows ungern neu installieren, denn das System ist gerade einmal 4 Monate alt und noch sehr sauber. Ein ständiger Router-Neustart ist irgendwie auch nicht die Lösung des Problems. 

Vielen Dank fürs Durchlesen und evtl. Hilfe 

Edit: Mir ist noch etwas aufgefallen. Wenn man den PC startet und ca. 45 Minuten wartet ohne was daran zu tun, hat man doch irgendwann Internetzugriff.


----------



## fadade (15. Februar 2013)

-> Klingt eher nach einem Einstellungsproblem im Router.

Hast du mal (möglichst) alle WLAN-Geräte bis auf das Gerät mit dem "problematischen" Stick ausgeschaltet und dann mal dem Problemgerät "freie Bahn" gelassen?
Darüber hinaus könntest du mal probieren die Sticks einfach zu vertauschen, sprich dort, wo einer funktioniert, tust du mal den Problemstick anstecken. Vielleicht regelt sich das dann von alleine...


----------

